# 2013 Women's Bikes 'Up' on Cannondale's Website



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2013 Women's Bikes 'Up' on Cannondale's Website: http://www.cannondale.com/2012/bikes/womens/elite-road?dir=asc&order=rating_summary

(But...where are the men's?)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They're pushing the women's line while they get some media attention from the Rêve Tour in France who are all using the 2013 Women Evo Red... There has been a lot of photos of the men's range and it will continue to trickle in until the website is updated. It usually gets updated late August no?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> They're pushing the women's line while they get some media attention from the Rêve Tour in France who are all using the 2013 Women Evo Red... There has been a lot of photos of the men's range and it will continue to trickle in until the website is updated. It usually gets updated late August no?


They didn't have it fully updated until almost November last year.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Remember that someone had posted the entire catalog online using Google documents. Would be cool if somebody were to do that right about now


----------



## Jeno (Jul 21, 2012)

Can anyone post pictures of the colors for 2013 synapse 3 ultegra.


----------

